# LATEST VERSION FIREFOX crashes constantly on my computer



## manny.t (May 24, 2007)

Hi,

Just recently reinstalled XP Pro on my machine. 
After using Firefox for 2 day it started crashing, I uninstalled FF and redownloaded and re-installed the program (FF) problem persists?

I had used it on XP pro before never had a problem.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Maybe you should try this.

1)Click on *Start*.
2)Go to *Programs*.
3)Go to *Mozilla Firefox*.
4)Select *Mozilla Firefox(Safe Mode)*.
5)At the prompt,tell it to delete all extensions and then start.
6)Now,it must open.
7)Close it and reopen in Normal Mode.

If it opens then you are all set.If it does not,you should better switch to some other browser or always surf in Safe-Mode.Good Luck.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, manny.t

If you can reply here by either clicking on Post a Reply, or at the bottom in the Quick Reply box, that would be better 

I've posted your reply here for other's to see 



> I reinstalled the XP Professional on my machine, ran Firefox for a few days and just yesterday it started crashing 2-5 mins into opening it? It has so far crashed 10 times, I uninstalled it and redownloaded and reinstalled FF. Problem persists.
> Any ideas?


I'll get someone to take a look at it for you 

Regards

eddie


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you install extensions then you can also try the above post Goku but start just in safe mode so it does not load any plugins or extensions and if all works your know it is one of your plugins or extensions and then back track in the order you installed them and disable them one at a time so your know what one it is.


----------

